# Looking for advice on moving to New zealand



## curtisbud (May 19, 2011)

I am new to this forum. I am here discussing about newzeland immigration.


----------



## curtisbud (May 19, 2011)

Hello i want to take advise regarding permanent immigration to Australia. What is the procedure?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

curtisbud said:


> Hello i want to take advise regarding permanent immigration to Australia. What is the procedure?


I have moved a couple of your posts pertaining to New Zealand to separate threads to attract more attention. As this question is in reference to Australia I suggest you ask it in the Australia section of the forum. Australia & New Zealand are different countries the same as USA & Canada.

Anski


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

curtisbud said:


> I am new to this forum. I am here discussing about newzeland immigration.


Hi,

Kaz101 posted an excellent thread which should answer many of your questions. you will find it at the top of the threads & is entitled Sticky: Thinking of moving to New Zealand?

Have a look at it & then ask any questions you have.

Anski


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi everyone,filling in eoi with my wife and 2 young children got 135 points but no job offers ,would it be still worth applying? thankyou...


----------

